
Concepts – Laws, Principles, Mental Models, Cognitive Biases - lukasm
https://github.com/lukasz-madon/awesome-concepts
======
highfrequency
I've seen several of these lists being shared around the internet, and I'm
curious if anyone actually finds it valuable to read through a laundry list of
mental models. I generally find these abstract descriptions useless unless
I've already seen the principle in action in several concrete real life
examples--in which case the idea is not a new one to me.

~~~
irontinkerer
The set of "mental models" here isn't very well curated. They seem more like
clever quotes than mental models, and it's curation seems less
organized/thoughtful compared to the list of laws described above it.

------
Solstinox
The default 80/20 example everyone uses for Pareto misleads you about the
nature of the insight. You can observe any combo, and they need not add up to
100%. It could just as well be “12% of the effort gets you 100% of your
results, and the other 88% gets you nothing.”

------
kleer001
Alphabetical is no way to arrange concepts like these if the intention is to
be useful.

My intuition tells me this was more of an exercise for the author to help keep
these things in mind than as a high traffic repository for learning these
things and applying them to one's life.

